# Testosterone prices



## Oblivious (May 31, 2018)

So ive been asking some sources and seen some prices and they all seem off, I found someone selling 250mg x 10 ML bottles for 30 dollars and that just sound like snake oil and on the other hand my friend who owns an anti aging clinc wont drop them less than 130 a bottle, whats up with that ? its test C btw


----------



## SFGiants (May 31, 2018)

Anti aging clinics are the snakes dude!


----------



## Oblivious (May 31, 2018)

SFGiants said:


> Anti aging clinics are the snakes dude!


what do you think a a 10 ml bottle is worth ? 250mg that is of test c, like 32 dollars is quite inexpensive and they have a lot of credit with people posting blood work, i might just need to order and pin it and see for myself


----------



## jennerrator (May 31, 2018)

That’s about right price...you’ll be fine:32 (17):


----------



## Oblivious (May 31, 2018)

thanks my man, im trying to run my first cycle of 500 cyp a week for about 15-16 week im getting some HCG and an AI on my hands just incase,
I was thinking HCG along the cycle maybe 500iu a week


----------



## automatondan (May 31, 2018)

Oblivious said:


> thanks my man, im trying to run my first cycle of 500 cyp a week for about 15-16 week im getting some HCG and an AI on my hands just incase,
> I was thinking HCG along the cycle maybe 500iu a week



First off, Jenn is a chick and a damn sexy one at that! 

Second, your price listed would definitely be on the way low side of street prices. And $130 would be way on the high side.


----------



## jennerrator (May 31, 2018)

Sounds like a good plan from what I’ve read..sure others will correct it if it’s wrong :32 (17):


----------



## jennerrator (May 31, 2018)

automatondan said:


> First off, Jenn is a chick and a damn sexy one at that!
> 
> Second, your price listed would definitely be on the way low side of street prices. And $130 would be way on the high side.



lol..thanks hon..but I’ve paid around 30.00 for good test that’s what my main point was lol.  As he was tripping on that price..and it’s legit


----------



## automatondan (May 31, 2018)

Yes, your cycle plan sounds good. Have proper pct on hand before you start and be committed to getting bloodwork about 5 weeks in if at all possible. The bloodwork will show you if anything needs to be better dialed in for the rest of the ride...


----------



## Baxor (May 31, 2018)

Oblivious said:


> So ive been asking some sources and seen some prices and they all seem off, I found someone selling 250mg x 10 ML bottles for 30 dollars and that just sound like snake oil and on the other hand my friend who owns an anti aging clinc wont drop them less than 130 a bottle, whats up with that ? its test C btw




Prices don't mean shit until you receive the drugs and send them off to be tested of do a roid test. I dealt with a company who sent us real shit to brew 30 vials last year. Everything was spot on the 1st time. This year we ordered enough to make 50 vials from the same company and it was all BUNK. Your best bet is to go try and get on TRT then you will have a prescription and then you can shop LEGIT online pharmacies around the world. It's much easier to buy real TEST in you have the scrip, less UGL middle man scammers. Just my 2 cents!!!!!


----------



## Yaya (May 31, 2018)

It depends on how available it is for you.. years ago someone would pay for a bottle of test for $150 easy.. shit I even know dudes who spent $250 per 10cc bottle. The better question is "are you buying quality test?"


----------



## snake (May 31, 2018)

My TRT scripted by my Dr runs about $110 for a 10ml vial of 200 mg/ml Cyp of which my POS insurance company lets me pick up $60 of that. I asked the Pharmacist what I would pay if I didn't have insurance; $80-$90. 

Don't know if that helps to bring anything into prospective.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 31, 2018)

snake said:


> My TRT scripted by my Dr runs about $110 for a 10ml vial of 200 mg/ml Cyp of which my POS insurance company lets me pick up $60 of that. I asked the Pharmacist what I would pay if I didn't have insurance; $80-$90.
> 
> Don't know if that helps to bring anything into prospective.



You still get 10ml vials? I only get 3 each 1ml 200mg vials these days. I do 150 per week so those 3 get me thru the month. I pay 10 bucks for 3cc of test.


----------



## jennerrator (May 31, 2018)

snake said:


> My TRT scripted by my Dr runs about $110 for a 10ml vial of 200 mg/ml Cyp of which my POS insurance company lets me pick up $60 of that. I asked the Pharmacist what I would pay if I didn't have insurance; $80-$90.
> 
> Don't know if that helps to bring anything into prospective.




Lucky for dudes.........insurance :32 (20):


----------



## automatondan (May 31, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> You still get 10ml vials? I only get 3 each 1ml 200mg vials these days. I do 150 per week so those 3 get me thru the month. I pay 10 bucks for 3cc of test.



This happened to me too, I just switched pharmacies until I found one that still gives 10ml vials. My costco gives me the 10ml vials.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 31, 2018)

150$ a bottle


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 31, 2018)

Code is New England clam chowder


----------



## Oblivious (May 31, 2018)

snake said:


> My TRT scripted by my Dr runs about $110 for a 10ml vial of 200 mg/ml Cyp of which my POS insurance company lets me pick up $60 of that. I asked the Pharmacist what I would pay if I didn't have insurance; $80-$90.
> 
> Don't know if that helps to bring anything into prospective.


I mean the RX market is really ****ed, they triple or quadruple the original prices for everyone so they can tell the insurance companies they could give them 50% off RX medication and medical equipment, other wise insurance companies wouldnt buy from the pharmacies


----------



## snake (May 31, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> You still get 10ml vials? I only get 3 each 1ml 200mg vials these days. I do 150 per week so those 3 get me thru the month. I pay 10 bucks for 3cc of test.



Yeah, Ron and I talk about this a lot. I think it depends on the State you're in and also the insurance. My Pharmacist once gave me the little pony bottles and I went right back in to ask. He said it had to do with availability, he couldn't get the 10 mls right now. I gave those little finger stickers back to him and said, call me when you get them; he had them in within 2 weeks.


----------



## Elivo (May 31, 2018)

i get my trt vials for about 36$ for 2 of the 1ml 200 things. i dont know of any pharmacies around here that do the 10ml vials. It sucks but its what i got for now. At least the price isnt too damn bad.


----------



## Iron1 (May 31, 2018)

snake said:


> Yeah, Ron and I talk about this a lot.



That we do. 10mL costs me $150 and I need to do it in 1mL increments. They won't let more than 1mL go out the door at once, this is the case with any pharmacy in my zip code. Chain or mom&pop, doesn't matter. 

Asked why they override doctors prescriptions and they said the insurance company does the override when they feel there is the potential for abuse. Said that if the insurance finds out, they could lose their license to operate. I have no idea if any of that is true, all I know is I'm not walking out with more than 1mL at a go now.




Elivo said:


> i get my trt vials for about 36$ for 2 of the 1ml 200 things. i dont know of any pharmacies around here that do the 10ml vials. It sucks but its what i got for now. At least the price isnt too damn bad.



FWIW, to provide some perspective, as early as 3 years ago 10mL cost $15 out the door.


----------



## automatondan (May 31, 2018)

Iron1 said:


> That we do. 10mL costs me $150 and I need to do it in 1mL increments. They won't let more than 1mL go out the door at once, this is the case with any pharmacy in my zip code. Chain or mom&pop, doesn't matter.
> 
> Asked why they override doctors prescriptions and they said the insurance company does the override when they feel there is the potential for abuse. Said that if the insurance finds out, they could lose their license to operate. I have no idea if any of that is true, all I know is I'm not walking out with more than 1mL at a go now.
> 
> ...



I think it is true... Now that I think about it, I dont run my rx test script through my insurance because my insurance doesnt cover it, so I told my pharmacy not to run my insurance anymore and now I get 10ml vials with no hastle at all. Maybe thats why...

Ron, you should try that option. Ask them if you can forgo the insurance and pay a cash price. Should get the price down to $50-80 for a vial.


----------



## Elivo (May 31, 2018)

Iron1 said:


> That we do. 10mL costs me $150 and I need to do it in 1mL increments. They won't let more than 1mL go out the door at once, this is the case with any pharmacy in my zip code. Chain or mom&pop, doesn't matter.
> 
> Asked why they override doctors prescriptions and they said the insurance company does the override when they feel there is the potential for abuse. Said that if the insurance finds out, they could lose their license to operate. I have no idea if any of that is true, all I know is I'm not walking out with more than 1mL at a go now.
> 
> ...



Potential for abuse?  Yet they have no problem sending someone out the door with like a 90 day supply of narcotic pain meds!


----------



## Oblivious (May 31, 2018)

Elivo said:


> Potential for abuse?  Yet they have no problem sending someone out the door with like a 90 day supply of narcotic pain meds!


tell me about it, they give my my 45 pill bottles of xanax and god knows how much Narco without question


----------



## dk8594 (May 31, 2018)

1) take these prices
2) add the premium you'd charge if it was you putting your neck on the line
3) discount it based on the probability it's bunk or under dosed.
4) multiply  by your desperation factor





View attachment 5840


----------



## snake (May 31, 2018)

dk8594 said:


> 1) take these prices
> 2) add the premium you'd charge if it was you putting your neck on the line
> 3) discount it based on the probability it's bunk or under dosed.
> 4) multiply  by your desperation factor
> ...


If that's what I think it is, you have to have no insurance to qualify for that. You might want to look through the fine print


----------



## dk8594 (Jun 1, 2018)

snake said:


> If that's what I think it is, you have to have no insurance to qualify for that. You might want to look through the fine print



I was trying to give OP a starting point to gauge what is a price he should be willing to pay for a ugl, but I agree there are different tiers for pricing

(No particular order)
- ugl prices
- uninsured prices
- insured prices
- clinic prices

Each have their own price range for what is considered “fair” or “expected “


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jun 1, 2018)

dk8594 said:


> I was trying to give OP a starting point to gauge what is a price he should be willing to pay for a ugl, but I agree there are different tiers for pricing
> 
> (No particular order)
> - ugl prices
> ...


Damn solid and mirrors my experience in the field.  Kudos.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 1, 2018)

dk8594 said:


> I was trying to give OP a starting point to gauge what is a price he should be willing to pay for a ugl, but I agree there are different tiers for pricing
> 
> (No particular order)
> - ugl prices
> ...




this.......


----------



## SkinnyGuy@TheGym (Oct 29, 2018)

Baxor said:


> Prices don't mean shit until you receive the drugs and send them off to be tested of do a roid test. I dealt with a company who sent us real shit to brew 30 vials last year. Everything was spot on the 1st time. This year we ordered enough to make 50 vials from the same company and it was all BUNK. Your best bet is to go try and get on TRT then you will have a prescription and then you can shop LEGIT online pharmacies around the world. It's much easier to buy real TEST in you have the scrip, less UGL middle man scammers. Just my 2 cents!!!!!



Hey I remember you... From the PPL's thread!


----------



## RustyShackelford (Oct 29, 2018)

Test c from a Compounding pharmacy here is $60 per 10cc with no insurance.  Only difference i see is that  It’s a little thicker


----------



## bulldogger (Dec 25, 2018)

Oblivious said:


> So ive been asking some sources and seen some prices and they all seem off, I found someone selling 250mg x 10 ML bottles for 30 dollars and that just sound like snake oil and on the other hand my friend who owns an anti aging clinc wont drop them less than 130 a bottle, whats up with that ? its test C btw



Does the anti-aging clinic take refferals? At that price i might be intersted if he works by mail as i i get blood in the mid atlantic united states ( mason dixon line) but my doc is a bit stingy like 150 per week once i go on it. I would love to add 250 per week to it and i would pay that price until i find a source i know is legit that is cheaper.


----------

